# opening .pub files



## ssiva (Jun 25, 2004)

how can i view .pub files?
preview won't show the files
ragtime sole won't show the files
is there anything out there (better if it was free)

siva


----------



## Crusty (Jul 5, 2004)

ssiva said:
			
		

> how can i view .pub files?
> preview won't show the files
> ragtime sole won't show the files
> is there anything out there (better if it was free)
> ...



.pub is a microsoft publisher extension...without the parent program im not sure u can view unless u have other programs with a publisher filter...with quark i believe u can import em with the correct filter but this doesnt always end up with the best results..for best results use publisher of the same year or newer.


----------

